# Updated W/pics Walmart / Lowe's Mods/upgrades



## FlashG

Tried out the new Outback last weekend. We are already fixing up the trailer!









New Stuff:

Walmart:

Bought new plastic wheelcovers $12.99 - Huge improvement in looks and so cheap to do!
Large Hardwood cutting board $15.00 - to cover stove and add counter space. Used little rubber bumpers on underside of the cutting board to hold in place over the stove grating.
Vinyl Coated Vinyl Door and Shelf Organizers. $10.00
Added Compression Shower Curtain Bar to top of shower to hang towels. $4.00
Assorted Rubbermaid bins for our "crapola cargo".

Lowe's:

Some new cabinet hinges $4.00 - The original ones dont work smoothly.
Adjustable heat registers. $6.00 each.
New side Window Curtains. $40.00

Next Trip -

Camping World:

Vent Covers
Lend-a-hand Door Handle
Accordian Shower Door

So MOD i'm GrOoVeY


----------



## Thor

You are becoming a modaholic









Thor


----------



## Nathan

Sounds great








But don't you know the rules..... We need pictures!


----------



## wtscl

It's bad getting started on mods. They are like Lays potato chips: You can't have just one.

Enjoy and look forward to the pictues.


----------



## pjb2cool

It _sounds_ like you have done great things, but you know we need pictures...as* proof*


----------



## Scoutr2

Pictures - Pictures - Pictures! We need pictures!

I'd love to see those wheel covers. I've thought of doing this, but wasn't sure regular wheel covers would work. I also thought it might be a PITA to put them on and off to check lug-nut torque. So I was thinking about maybe some chrome beauty rings (like the 1970s "Rally Wheels" used to use) which would not cover up the lug-nuts.

Get that camera out and post those photos!

Please!?

Mike


----------



## FlashG

Oh all right! I will try and post some pics. Oops, Sorry- I'm gettin kinda testy and shakey, Must be the dreaded "MOD" Cow disease.

Me thinks its easier to (1) go to the store, (2) buy Mod stuff, (3) install Mod stuff, (4) logon here, (5) write about Mod stuff.

Than it is to actually posts pictures of MODS! But will try to post some pics anyway.

Elmer & Elsie
MOD COWs


----------



## tomlholmes

FlashG said:


> Next Trip -
> 
> Camping World:
> 
> Vent Covers
> Lend-a-hand Door Handle
> Accordian Shower Door
> 
> So MOD i'm GrOoVeY


You are gonna love that Lend-A-Hand Door Handle







- We have 2 exterior doors, but only 1 lend-a-hand handle. At one of the CG, the host told us that one evening a few "children" went around at night and laid the handle across the doors. A lot of people had to call the office when they opened so they could get someone to let them out.







So right then and there I decided we didn't need another one for the "back" door!

HEIDI


----------



## JonesFamily

Heidi, I know I shouldn't be laughing so hard at that, but that really is a GREAT joke.. but then the "grown up" part of me says, Ohhh what if there'd been a fire!!!

I hate being a grown up with a kids heart and soul! lol

Lisa


----------



## jlukens

Can you post a link to the cutting board you bought (or at least give the size that you found worked best? I too am looking to utilize that great unused wasteland called the burner grate...

Thanks,


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thor said:


> You are becoming a modaholic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Yea...but don't fight it...let it just go crazy.


----------



## Paul and Amy

I went to Home Depot and bought a spice rack for more storage room above stove/below microwave.







Does that count as a Mod? it is plain ole boring rubber coated metal, but it is light and not the heavy wooden one that just adds weight. Oh well, scared to add weight, I have even gone on a diet.


----------



## FlashG

Update with Photos


----------



## Oregon_Camper

FlashG said:


> Update with Photos


Thanks....nice wheel covers!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Thor said:


> You are becoming a modaholic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


----------



## skippershe

I LOVE the cutting board!! That is so cool groovy!!
I just checked their website, but I don't see this hardwood board listed...Do you know the measurements??

Does Walmart also sell the little rubber feet?


----------



## hpapa4

My 25FBS with a rear kitchen would also benefit from the cutting board mod. Great idea. Thanks. Your other mods are really moderific also>


----------



## campmg

Gunsmokesetters said:


> You are gonna love that Lend-A-Hand Door Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - We have 2 exterior doors, but only 1 lend-a-hand handle. At one of the CG, the host told us that one evening a few "children" went around at night and laid the handle across the doors. A lot of people had to call the office when they opened so they could get someone to let them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So right then and there I decided we didn't need another one for the "back" door!
> 
> HEIDI


I got to admit, that's pretty funny.


----------



## FlashG

For those of you that asked about the *Cutting Board Stove Cover * here goes:

It was purchased at Walmart. Although not all Walmarts have this model. Other stores carry them as well.

It is called *"Premium Hardwood Carving / Pastry Board"*
*"Reversible with Groove for Juice"* (Groovy)
15 x 21 x 3/4

I did not invent the Stove Cover. They have them at Camping World - not any nicer than the homemade version and a lot more bucks.

The little "Rubber Baby Buggy Bumpers" As I call them, - are kinda hard to find.

The Real Name is:
*"Sliding Closet Door"
"Wardrobe Door Bumper"*

Purchased at Home Depot.

The "Bumpers" have lots of uses around the RV and Home.

Incidentally the "Wheel Covers" are $12.99 for a set of four. I have had a set of plastic covers on my cargo trailer for years with no problems. They will remove with a tug and are easily re-installed with rubber mallet or by hand. I am anal about keeping my lug nuts tight. (Can I say that in the same sentence?) YIKES


----------



## skippershe

We just happened to have a cutting board the same size!
DH just pulled it out of one of our kitchen cabinets for our son to use as an easel to color on...
Guess where it's going??









Now to go get some of those Rubber banky bumpy bunkers


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

FlashG said:


> For those of you that asked about the *Cutting Board Stove Cover * here goes:
> 
> It was purchased at Walmart. Although not all Walmarts have this model. Other stores carry them as well.
> 
> It is called *"Premium Hardwood Carving / Pastry Board"*
> *"Reversible with Groove for Juice"* (Groovy)
> 15 x 21 x 3/4
> 
> I did not invent the Stove Cover. They have them at Camping World - not any nicer than the homemade version and a lot more bucks.
> 
> The little "Rubber Baby Buggy Bumpers" As I call them, - are kinda hard to find.
> 
> The Real Name is:
> *"Sliding Closet Door"
> "Wardrobe Door Bumper"*
> 
> Purchased at Home Depot.
> 
> The "Bumpers" have lots of uses around the RV and Home.
> 
> Incidentally the "Wheel Covers" are $12.99 for a set of four. I have had a set of plastic covers on my cargo trailer for years with no problems. They will remove with a tug and are easily re-installed with rubber mallet or by hand. I am anal about keeping my lug nuts tight. (Can I say that in the same sentence?) YIKES


I found the cutting board at Walmart today! woo hoo!


----------



## FlashG

Next thing you know Walmart will have a whole "endcap" with nothing but Cutting Boards and Plastic Wheel Covers.

Walmart already has a special apparel section for Outbackers:

Truckers Caps
Camp Shirts
Bush Pants
Rafters Sandals
Beer Coozies


----------



## skippershe

FlashG said:


> Walmart already has a special apparel section for Outbackers:
> 
> Truckers Caps
> Camp Shirts
> Bush Pants
> Rafters Sandals
> Beer Coozies


Sounds like my trailer trash sister-in-law's wardrobe...no thanks!


----------



## pjb2cool

pjb2cool said:


> It _sounds_ like you have done great things, but you know we need pictures...as* proof*



The proof is in the pictures, and those are GREAT!!! I never even thought of the wheel covers, and yet I know I've walked by them a hundred times at Wal-Mart. Nice cutting board...We used the clear plastic kind from Wal-Mart...That store is dangerous...Again, those are nice mods...congrats, and I hope you never become cured of the "MOD" cow disease


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

pjb2cool said:


> It _sounds_ like you have done great things, but you know we need pictures...as* proof*



The proof is in the pictures, and those are GREAT!!! I never even thought of the wheel covers, and yet I know I've walked by them a hundred times at Wal-Mart. Nice cutting board...We used the clear plastic kind from Wal-Mart...That store is dangerous...Again, those are nice mods...congrats, and I hope you never become cured of the "MOD" cow disease








[/quote]

I too have the clear one and have liked it but it's not as big or heavy, so I am going to use it on top of the wooden one so I actually cut on the plastic one and not the wooden one. BTW- when I had my kitchen redone years ago I have the counter top maker guy make two more pieces that fit on top of my stove-TA!DA! instant counter space ( and hides top of stove if it's dirty







).


----------



## mskyoutback

Everything looks great! I think the wheel covers were the first mod DH did. It's so simple, but I think it makes it look much better!


----------



## kyoutback

mskyoutback said:


> Everything looks great! I think the wheel covers were the first mod DH did. It's so simple, but I think it makes it look much better!


They won't know if you don't show them dear.


----------



## ntputter17

kyoutback said:


> Everything looks great! I think the wheel covers were the first mod DH did. It's so simple, but I think it makes it look much better!


They won't know if you don't show them dear.









[/quote]
New to the site, but not the Outbacks. Those are some really neat mod's. I like the idea of the wheel covers, they look good and are much more affordable than new wheels.

I have been reading through the past post and there is some very good info found throughout. Very glad to have come across the site. It would be great if the dealers could to make owners aware of the site when a new Outback is purchased. May increase the membership and that means more ideas.

Looking forward to continued reading, learning and posting when I can.........Kirk


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Glad you could join us! you'll love it here and it's addictive! where are you from?


----------



## ntputter17

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Glad you could join us! you'll love it here and it's addictive! where are you from?


We are from South East Texas, about 30 miles North of Beaumont. Currently getting everything together to hit the road while keeping an eye on the hurricane situation. After the Rita storm in 2005, folks around here get antsy when a storm hits the Gulf.


----------



## jetjane

Thankyou FlashG for the cutting board idea. I was at IKEA this weekend and found this one for $9.99: clicky

Of course, I paid $14.99 here in Canada.







Now I just have to find those rubber bumper legs and I'm set!


----------



## FlashG

Funny, - I was at Walmart yesterday and they are all out of Outback fix up stuff.









Walmart doesnt carry the "Rubber Bumpers". Can be found with the window and sliding door hardware at Home Depot. (Storm door, alum window and closet door hardware) Kinda hard to spot - a whole wall of little items in small blister packages.


----------



## MaeJae

kyoutback said:


> Everything looks great! I think the wheel covers were the first mod DH did. It's so simple, but I think it makes it look much better!


They won't know if you don't show them dear.









[/quote]

FYI... this is an OLD post!!!









Just wondering...
Is it my imagination or does the left wheel look "outta-whack" ???
(or is it your camera with some barrel distortion?)

MaeJae... btw nice wheel covers!


----------



## 3LEES

MaeJae said:


> Everything looks great! I think the wheel covers were the first mod DH did. It's so simple, but I think it makes it look much better!


They won't know if you don't show them dear.









[/quote]

FYI... this is an OLD post!!!









Just wondering...
Is it my imagination or does the left wheel look "outta-whack" ???
(or is it your camera with some barrel distortion?)

MaeJae... btw nice wheel covers!








[/quote]

Photo looks fine to me. Are your sure you have your glasses on?


----------



## FlashG

The wheel covers are OK.

I can see your "white underwear" wheels showing! LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper

MaeJae said:


> Is it my imagination or does the left wheel look "outta-whack" ???


The front wheel diffidently looks "outta-whack". Looks like my rear tires after I turn into a parking spot...but I have quad-ra-steer.


----------



## kyoutback

There is definitely some sort of optical illusion going on with the picture. If my wheels really looked like that I wouldn't move it anywhere.


----------



## Campforthenight

If you cover your left eye it sort of goes away


----------



## whodey

Those wheelcovers also make for some great Hillbilly Bling









Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Campforthenight said:


> If you cover your left eye it sort of goes away


do I need to stand on one leg too?


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you cover your left eye it sort of goes away


do I need to stand on one leg too?








[/quote]
and hop up and down while whistling dixie...that should do it








oh, a little swig of Jack wouldn't hurt either









kyoutbacker, we're just funnin' with ya!
I'm not quite sure why this thread was reserrected, I just provided the link for the cutting board mod


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> oh, a little swig of Jack wouldn't hurt either


You're sing to the choir on this one. Jack is one of my BEST friends....and anyone that has been around me at a Rally....


----------



## kyoutback

whodey said:


> Those wheelcovers also make for some great Hillbilly Bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


That "bling" does look familiar doesn't it.


----------



## FlashG

If that outfit was a Christmas Gift . . . You need to re-gift it ASAP.

Really "Pimpin" though!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

kyoutback said:


> Those wheelcovers also make for some great Hillbilly Bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


That "bling" does look familiar doesn't it.









[/quote]

What is in his left hand?


----------



## MaeJae

skippershe said:


> If you cover your left eye it sort of goes away


do I need to stand on one leg too?








[/quote]
and hop up and down while whistling dixie...that should do it








oh, a little swig of Jack wouldn't hurt either









kyoutbacker, we're just funnin' with ya!
*I'm not quite sure why this thread was reserrected*, I just provided the link for the cutting board mod








[/quote]

I'twas I... and I posted a disclaimer on it being an old post topic!









When I saw the wheel looking outta whack I thought I would make a comment
about it looking that way... I am just glad to know it isn't my left eye!









MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper

MaeJae said:


> If you cover your left eye it sort of goes away


do I need to stand on one leg too?








[/quote]
and hop up and down while whistling dixie...that should do it








oh, a little swig of Jack wouldn't hurt either









kyoutbacker, we're just funnin' with ya!
*I'm not quite sure why this thread was reserrected*, I just provided the link for the cutting board mod








[/quote]

I'twas I... and I posted a disclaimer on it being an old post topic!









When I saw the wheel looking outta whack I thought I would make a comment
about it looking that way... I am just glad to know it isn't my left eye!









MaeJae








[/quote]

..it's your right eye...


----------



## alias1

These are great, thank you for sharing.


----------



## whodey

Oregon_Camper said:


> Those wheelcovers also make for some great Hillbilly Bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


That "bling" does look familiar doesn't it.









[/quote]

What is in his left hand?
[/quote]
That there is a gum wrapper. Making preps for my "silver" toothers.

Mike


----------



## MaeJae

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you cover your left eye it sort of goes away


do I need to stand on one leg too?








[/quote]
and hop up and down while whistling dixie...that should do it








oh, a little swig of Jack wouldn't hurt either









kyoutbacker, we're just funnin' with ya!
*I'm not quite sure why this thread was reserrected*, I just provided the link for the cutting board mod








[/quote]

I'twas I... and I posted a disclaimer on it being an old post topic!









When I saw the wheel looking outta whack I thought I would make a comment
about it looking that way... I am just glad to know it isn't my left eye!









MaeJae








[/quote]

..it's your right eye...








[/quote]

What side is my right eye on???







Maybe it was my right eye?









MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper

whodey said:


> That there is a gum wrapper. Making preps for my "silver" toothers.
> 
> Mike


Perfect!


----------

